# (II) Precipitação máxima em Novembro de 2009



## Rog (27 Out 2009 às 19:46)

Qual a precipitação máxima registada no mês de Novembro de 2009, numa estação oficial em Portugal.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Out 2009 às 20:28)

280mm a 320mm.


----------



## thunderboy (27 Out 2009 às 20:29)

520mm-560mm


----------



## Mjhb (27 Out 2009 às 20:40)

400.1 a 440mm


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Out 2009 às 21:27)

200.1 a 240.0mm


----------



## N_Fig (27 Out 2009 às 21:56)

Temos gente otimista, lá isso temos...


----------



## David sf (27 Out 2009 às 22:00)

200,1 a 240 mm.


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2009 às 22:04)

240,1mm a 280mm


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Out 2009 às 22:05)

120,1mm a 160mm 

Se chegarmos a tal valor já me dou por contente


----------



## MSantos (27 Out 2009 às 22:17)

Totalmente ao acaso escolhi:  *280,1mm a 320mm*


----------



## vitamos (28 Out 2009 às 09:35)

520 a 560mm

Temos de ser optimistas. Entre o NW peninsular e as ilhas alguém tem de lá chegar!


----------



## jpmartins (28 Out 2009 às 09:54)

Votei no intervalo 320,1mm a 360mm


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Out 2009 às 12:00)

Votei no intervalo 120,1mm a 160mm.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Out 2009 às 19:50)

Fico pelo intervalo dos *120,1mm aos 160mm*.
Mas desejo mais, claro!


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2009 às 22:42)

240,1mm a 280mm



:assobio:


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Out 2009 às 23:01)

Superior a 560 mm. A partir do dia 15 começa a mudar o tempo, a 19 vem uma depressão que deixa 200 mm, no dia 26 vem uma cut-off que fica a sudoeste do Cabo de São Vicente que debita 400 mm até dia 30.


----------



## amarusp (28 Out 2009 às 23:04)

120,1mm aos 160mm


----------



## ruka (28 Out 2009 às 23:14)

160,1mm a 200mm


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2009 às 22:30)

320,1mm a 360mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Out 2009 às 00:07)

360,1 mm a 400 mm


----------



## Gilmet (31 Out 2009 às 11:29)

Votei no intervalo que compreende todas as precipitações registadas entre os *360,1mm* e os *400mm*.


----------



## AnDré (31 Out 2009 às 11:50)

*240,1mm a 280mm *


----------



## Aurélio (31 Out 2009 às 17:13)

Votei 80 a 120 mm, que irão ocorrer ou na Serra da Estrela, ou nos Açores, 
Madeira e Sul de Portugal ... é sempre a secar !!
Isto a não ser que a atmosfera dê uma volta de 360º !!


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Nov 2009 às 03:47)

boas

Eu apostei 237 

Abraços


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2009 às 15:26)

Das estações do SNIRH, a estação da Portelinha é aquela que vai à frente neste momento com 245,2mm, uma valor já próximo do normal para o mês na região que é de 277m.

Ou seja, o intervalo que está agora na corda bamba é o 240,1mm a 280mm.

Contudo, penso que estações como Cabril, Lamas de Mouro, ou mesmo as do Alto Minho, deverão ter valores de precipitação idênticos ou até mesmo superiores.

A estação amadora de Paredes de Coura no Alto Minho, soma neste momento 345,8mm.


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Nov 2009 às 20:02)

Aurélio disse:


> Votei 80 a 120 mm, que irão ocorrer ou na Serra da Estrela, ou nos Açores,
> Madeira e Sul de Portugal ... é sempre a secar !!
> Isto a não ser que a atmosfera dê uma volta de 360º !!



LOL 360º ou seja dá a volta e fica no mesmo sítio


----------



## N_Fig (29 Nov 2009 às 23:48)

Até dia 28 a Portelinha tinha 275,9mm.


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2009 às 09:57)

N_Fig disse:


> Até dia 28 a Portelinha tinha 275,9mm.



Na actualização de hoje, a Portelinha já vai nos 308,3mm.

Já agora um contraste brutal nas estações amadoras:
Neste momento, na frente segue a hiper molhada Paredes de Coura com 434,6mm, ao passo que Faro (Posto Turismo) tem apenas e somente 7,2mm este mês.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Nov 2009 às 17:21)

AnDré disse:


> Na actualização de hoje, a Portelinha já vai nos 308,3mm.
> 
> Já agora um contraste brutal nas estações amadoras:
> Neste momento, na frente segue a hiper molhada Paredes de Coura com 434,6mm, ao passo que Faro (Posto Turismo) tem apenas e somente 7,2mm este mês.



Essa estação de Paredes de Coura é muito molhada para meu gosto, já no mês passado chegaram aos 350mm, sem nenhuma estação na região ter feito sequer perto.


----------



## AnDré (1 Dez 2009 às 01:30)

N_Fig disse:


> Essa estação de Paredes de Coura é muito molhada para meu gosto, já no mês passado chegaram aos 350mm, sem nenhuma estação na região ter feito sequer perto.



É de facto a estação que mais precipitação recolhe.
Se reparares em dados anteriores tem sempre valores de precipitação muito elevados.

Não sei se é um erro, ou se é mesmo assim.
De qualquer maneira, e pelas coordenadas da estação, esta localiza-se numa zona onde a precipitação média anual anda perto dos 2400mm.


----------



## Stormrider (2 Dez 2009 às 01:35)

AnDré disse:


> É de facto a estação que mais precipitação recolhe.
> Se reparares em dados anteriores tem sempre valores de precipitação muito elevados.
> 
> Não sei se é um erro, ou se é mesmo assim.
> De qualquer maneira, e pelas coordenadas da estação, esta localiza-se numa zona onde a precipitação média anual anda perto dos 2400mm.



Eu sou de Paredes de Coura e acredita que chove brutalmente lá.È provavelmente com a excepção de certas zonas do Gerês a zona de Portugal Continental que mais chove.A vila é flanqueada a sul pela serra do Corno do Bico que atinge perto de 900 metros e que faz com que haja uma diferença entre a precipitação de Ponte de Lima,Arcos de Valdevez e Ponte da Barca visto a serra cortar um pouco da precipitação que se acumula do lado de Paredes de Coura.Mesmo no verão chove bastante.Lembro-me da semana que lá passei no dia 22 de Julho esteve o dia inteiro a chover moderado a forte desde o inicio da manha até ao dia seguinte.Quando era pequeno e ia lá pela Pascoa chegava a passar uma semana inteira a chover em que os dias mais pareciam noites.O Relevo no Alto Minho faz variar bastante a precipitação mesmo sendo ela elevada em todas as localidades.Se olhares para o mapa vês 2 zonas mais escuras no Alto Minho fora da Peneda/Gerês que são a serra da Arga e a serra do Corno do Bico e Paredes de Coura fica entre as 2 sendo que a Arga é mais baixa e junto com o vale do Coura permitem a passagem da humidade


----------



## iceworld (2 Dez 2009 às 11:16)

Isso dá a impressionante média de 6.57mm por dia.


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2009 às 21:38)

Segundo o relatório climatológico de Novembro de 2009 (IM), a estação oficial que registou o valor de precipitação mais elevado foi:
*Lamas de Mouro com 373mm.*

Assim o intervalo vencedor desta sondagem foi:
*360,1mm a 400mm
*
Parabéns aos vencedores:
*Daniel Vilão, Gilmet, Lousano, |Ciclone|*


----------



## meteo (8 Dez 2009 às 13:48)

Lamas de Mouro anda a exagerar na precipitação! Falhar por 13 mm  Era passar uns 30 mm por mês para o Algarve e ficava tudo mais feliz.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Dez 2009 às 15:03)

meteo disse:


> Lamas de Mouro anda a exagerar na precipitação! Falhar por 13 mm  Era passar uns 30 mm por mês para o Algarve e ficava tudo mais feliz.



Apoiado, mas eram em vez de 30mm uns 70mm.


----------

